# Leather Sofa Bed.



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

My partner and i are moving over to peyia in late february next year and where wondering if anyone knew of any shops that sell leather sofa beds. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

counting down the days said:


> My partner and i are moving over to peyia in late february next year and where wondering if anyone knew of any shops that sell leather sofa beds. Any help will be appreciated.



Bella Casa on the Polis/Mesogi road have leather sofa beds


----------



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

[/B]*


Veronica said:



Bella Casa on the Polis/Mesogi road have leather sofa beds

Click to expand...

Dear Veronica,

Thanks for the information, much appreciated. We will have a look on the internet.

Simon.*


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*sofas*



counting down the days said:


> My partner and i are moving over to peyia in late february next year and where wondering if anyone knew of any shops that sell leather sofa beds. Any help will be appreciated.


yes we got ares at elizantre furniture we got all we needed . hope this helps .


----------



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

chrissie said:


> yes we got ares at elizantre furniture we got all we needed . hope this helps .


Dear Chrissie.

Thanks for the information, much appreciated. We will check it out on the net,

Simon.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

there a lots that do leather sofas just need to shop around for good price,
just take a day driving round.


----------



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

yummymummy150 said:


> there a lots that do leather sofas just need to shop around for good price,
> just take a day driving round.


Cheers for the information. Just one question, are they sofa beds or just sofas?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

counting down the days said:


> Cheers for the information. Just one question, are they sofa beds or just sofas?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


I know that Bella Casa do sofa beds in leather.
But if you look on the Polis/Mesogi road there are loads of furniture shops along that road so you should find something there.
Many of the furniture shops stock furniture from other countries but also make their own and can make you a leather sofa bed to order in about 3-4 weeks.
You just choose a style and they will cover it in whatever fabric you want including leather. They tend to work out cheaper than imported ones too.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you are buying furniture don't ever pay in cash up from for it, always just pay a deposit. We got caught by a shop in Larnaca that insisted we pay up front in cash as we wanted a suite with two sofa beds. Despite giving them numerous opportunities they never delivered. When we went to court to try and get our money back it turned out they had never actually made the suite. =:-o

The directors of the shop managed to avoid the bailiffs long enough to get the case thrown out of court and we never got our money back. Apparently we weren't the first to get caught. The shop is still in business but it now operates under a different name!


----------



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I know that Bella Casa do sofa beds in leather.
> But if you look on the Polis/Mesogi road there are loads of furniture shops along that road so you should find something there.
> Many of the furniture shops stock furniture from other countries but also make their own and can make you a leather sofa bed to order in about 3-4 weeks.
> You just choose a style and they will cover it in whatever fabric you want including leather. They tend to work out cheaper than imported ones too.


Thanks for the information. It is definately worth looking into.


----------



## counting down the days (Aug 9, 2008)

BabsM said:


> If you are buying furniture don't ever pay in cash up from for it, always just pay a deposit. We got caught by a shop in Larnaca that insisted we pay up front in cash as we wanted a suite with two sofa beds. Despite giving them numerous opportunities they never delivered. When we went to court to try and get our money back it turned out they had never actually made the suite. =:-o
> 
> The directors of the shop managed to avoid the bailiffs long enough to get the case thrown out of court and we never got our money back. Apparently we weren't the first to get caught. The shop is still in business but it now operates under a different name!


Cheers for the info. We will definately follow your advice if we buy any.


----------

